# Another Virus to Watch Out For



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 14, 2020)

As if there wasn't enough to worry about!









Hackers are preying on people seeking COVID-19 information


One of the most popular interactive pandemic update maps has been copied and distributed by malicious actors




www.salon.com


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Mar 14, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> As if there wasn't enough to worry about!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it has been co-opted.





CL


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 14, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> As if there wasn't enough to worry about!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CirdanLinweilin said:


> Of course it has been co-opted.
> CL


Sick scum, which is what hackers in principle are, can't restrain their sick impulses. And then there's the hardened criminal part of the scene (with overlap to sick) …


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Mar 14, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> Sick scum, which is what hackers in principle are, can't restrain their sick impulses. And then there's the hardened criminal part of the scene (with overlap to sick) …


Always opportunistic hyenas, there will be. 


CL


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 14, 2020)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Always opportunistic hyenas, there will be.
> CL


You are aware, I hope, that you have just massively insulted actual hyenas, one of the most successful carnivores of Africa (the spotted hyena)?
As far as I am concerned, any verbal / written association of members of the "animal" kingdom with scum of our own species is *always* an insult to the non-humans.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Mar 14, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> You are aware, I hope, that you have just massively insulted actual hyenas, one of the most successful carnivores of Africa (the spotted hyena)?
> As far as I am concerned, any verbal / written association of members of the "animal" kingdom with scum of our own species is *always* an insult to the non-humans.


Sadly, that association has already been made in French Video Game Developer Ubisoft's game _The Division 2, _where groups of murderous, advantageous, and opportunistic humans take the moniker of Hyena, in post virus-outbreak DC.

So, I am merely continuing the trend.

NO offense meant to the smiling, cheerful Carnivore, of course.


Just that the connection was already made.

Loose not Thy arrow at this humble messenger.


CL


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 14, 2020)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> NO offense meant to the smiling, cheerful Carnivore, of course.
> CL


You know by now (at least I *hope* you do) that I have occasional attacks of nitpicking ...
"Smiling" in the sense of baring teeth may be limited as a positive signal to the primate order, which includes us. And even for that, details are important.

If any carnivore ever "smiles" at you, it would be advisable to

- be a serious distance up a smooth-barked tree (even that won't help much with many felidae)
- have a sturdy plate-glass window between yourself and "smiley"
- be watching TV

This may not be new to you, but there's the old classical misunderstanding when Felidae and Canidae meet and both wag tails … just thinking ...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Mar 14, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> You know by now (at least I *hope* you do) that I have occasional attacks of nitpicking ...
> "Smiling" in the sense of baring teeth may be limited as a positive signal to the primate order, which includes us. And even for that, details are important.
> 
> If any carnivore ever "smiles" at you, it would be advisable to
> ...


True, True.

CL


----------

